# blue wolfman



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

can anybody share with me some pics of blue wolfman bloodline dogs? im having trouble seeing examples of them except for one breeder and a park who showed me some pictures of his sire and dame witch were blue wolfman


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Are you sure it isn't just BYB lingo engineered to sound impressive?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Never heard of it? I was thinking the same thing as bahamutt99 posted


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol i hope not, im pretty sure since my breeder used it in some of his litters it must be somthing desired, he has high price dogs and is a nice guy


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

intensive said:


> lol i hope not, im pretty sure since my breeder used it in some of his litters it must be somthing desired, he has high price dogs and is a nice guy


If it is An American Bully thing that is probably why I have ever heard of it.

Some seem not to even be true bloodlines that pop up but just kennels calling their stuff a Bloodline. So Who knows. I only saw one kennel when I googled claiming to have this Bloodline and they did not show any pedigrees on their site. So I couldn't tell what it was?

I also found this dog whose named Blue Wolfman
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=150576

Not saying this is the case with your breeder. Just a general statement.
Just being nice isn't what makes a breeder. 
I've seen a lot of dogs I wouldn't pay anything for but maybe an adoption fee being sold for thousands of dollars so price also is not necessarily a reflection of quality. I've also heard people talk a pretty convincing game when trying to make $$$.

The only saying buyer beware applies big time when shopping around for pups.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Drago's Blue Wolfman is a dog. It seems that the line starts with him from what I can find. Can't find a picture of the dog though.

This kennel claims to have a lot of Wolfman lines, looks like they are AmBully lines
http://www.southernbornandbredpits.com/home.html


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Drago's Blue Wolfman is a dog. It seems that the line starts with him from what I can find. Can't find a picture of the dog though.
> 
> This kennel claims to have a lot of Wolfman lines, looks like they are AmBully lines
> http://www.southernbornandbredpits.com/home.html


Oh OK, What I figured. AmBully Breeders.

Thanks

Can't find any pedigree info on what is behind him or any picts.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yuck. I've got to quit looking at breeders' websites. I don't know why, but the thought of folks breeding UKCI/CKC litters like that's a good thing makes me physically ill.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yuck. I've got to quit looking at breeders' websites. I don't know why, but the thought of folks breeding UKCI/CKC litters like that's a good thing makes me physically ill.


:cheers: LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yuck. I've got to quit looking at breeders' websites. I don't know why, but the thought of folks breeding UKCI/CKC litters like that's a good thing makes me physically ill.


I wonder why some of the dogs they have that are adba registered are also registered with the UKCI/CKC? If they are adba registered why would someone want to also register their dogs with registries like UKCI/CKC? That's weird.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> *Oh OK, What I figured. AmBully Breeders.*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Can't find any pedigree info on what is behind him or any picts.


*Big headed,stocky blues,blue brindle,fawn,black,brown,and white ADBA,UKC,UKCI,APRB,CKC is what caught my eye *

Would not touch it with a 10 ft pole... JMO


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> I wonder why some of the dogs they have that are adba registered are also registered with the UKCI/CKC? If they are adba registered why would someone want to also register their dogs with registries like UKCI/CKC? That's weird.


Maybe to try and lend legitimacy to the crap registries? I wouldn't even venture to guess.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

:rofl: I was thinking the same thing!!


----------

